# Oil pulling?



## Obsidian (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone here practice oil pulling for oral health? What has your experience been like? Do you like straight oil or do you add EO's?

I have several small cavities and due to a irrational fear of dentists, I've been trying different things to try and "heal" my teeth.
I've been using a home made tooth powder for a few weeks and I love it but wanted more. I discovered oil pulling just tonight and have decided to start doing it daily with straight virgin coconut oil. 

After one use, I can already see the old stains are starting to lift. I will be thrilled if this stops or reverses my cavities.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm still debating if I want to try it!  I'm a little turned off at the texture of oil in my mouth.  I would love to hear from others as well if they've had success! It just might convince me to try it.


----------



## osso (Nov 21, 2013)

I do it with virgin coconut oil and bee propolis (the bee propolis is supposed to be good for the gums). I don't know how much benefit I'm getting, but I did get a thumbs up from the dentist last visit.


----------



## neeners (Nov 21, 2013)

I did it for 2 months straight recently.  I'm not sure if there were any positives, but it didn't hurt any.  it was just GROSS.  lol


----------



## indulgebandb (Nov 21, 2013)

Would love to hear from some others who have tried this! This is my first time hearing about it so I had to google it! I, too, have a fear of dentists- despite having very good dental insurance, I hate to go!


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 21, 2013)

I tired once, and almost threw up it grossed me out so much.  Maybe with some mint EO it would be better??  I don't know if I'm brave enough to try again.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't find it gross at all and the coconut oil tastes good. You can add any EO's you want for flavor though and you don't have to use coconut oil, any oil will work. Sunflower and sesame are also recommended.

After doing more research it seems that its recommended to do it first thing in the morning but I can't. Its too much first thing in the morning, I like it better at night.
I'll keep it up at least until this jar of oil is gone, if I see any positive results, I'll continue past that.


----------



## neeners (Nov 21, 2013)

yea, you're supposed to do it on an empty stomach.  I did mine first thing in the morning before I brushed my teeth.  I did notice my teeth felt cleaner, but it was just annoying trying to do my morning chores with a mouth full of oil.....


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 21, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> Anyone here practice oil pulling for oral health? What has your experience been like? Do you like straight oil or do you add EO's?
> 
> I have several small cavities and due to a irrational fear of dentists, I've been trying different things to try and "heal" my teeth.
> I've been using a home made tooth powder for a few weeks and I love it but wanted more. I discovered oil pulling just tonight and have decided to start doing it daily with straight virgin coconut oil.
> ...


 
Word of advice, those small cavities can turn big cavities then lead to root canals. So you turn in an easy fix to a $2000 fix. Go to the dentist...this is coming from someone that has upwards of 50k dental work to save my teeth. I am a person that went for regular checkups but just have bad crumbly teeth. This why I will not use so called "Natural" I need all I can get to kill bacteria. My 5yr old grandaughter just had 2 teeth filled and not a peep out of her. So my dear, suck it up and go to the dentist


----------



## Neve (Nov 25, 2013)

I found out about this the other day on a Facebook group. I tried it. Not too bad for someone with as bad a gag reflex as me. I have forgotten to do it again. I'm not sure how often one is supposed to do this.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 25, 2013)

You are supposed to do it daily but I sometimes forget.


----------



## Neve (Nov 25, 2013)

I loved the idea of whiter teeth!


----------



## Feather (Nov 30, 2013)

Please read up on the toxicity of adding essential oils to oils used in oil pulling. They can be absorbed through the gums. It's just not really a good idea at all. Sorry!


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 30, 2013)

I just use straight coconut oil, no real need to flavor it since it has a nice taste. I could see how adding EO's could be dangerous though. I wonder if you could use lip balm flavoring if someone really wanted to add a bit of flavor or minty-ness.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow it's is very interesting !  I looked it up online and found lots of info.  I think I might give a whirl!  I was wondering for those of you who have tired it.  It mentioned that it could have side affects from the toxin that are being pulled out, such as headaches, pimples...  Did you have any problems?


----------



## osso (Dec 1, 2013)

Never noticed any side effects.


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Dec 1, 2013)

*my oil pulling experience*

I have done this with coconut and hemp. I don't think you should worry about toxicity, anything being pulled out came from your system in the first place and once you spit the oil out, it's gone. As far as your teeth are concerned, it's the plaque build up that's the problem and the biggest concern for that is bacteria, so the properties of CO would be helpful there. 

I didn't mind the taste of the CO but until all the little lumps dissolved, it grossed me out (there's a long back story to this.) The hemp took some getting used to, but I toughed it out and got so it didn't bother me much. Both made my teeth feel great but I didn't really notice a big difference in color or anything. Remembering to do it daily was the hardest part, so if I forgot in the morning, I just did it whenever.

I read a lot of things pro/con for it and I think the idea that the real benefit came from the nutrients absorbed while pulling and that the best method to get those was to find simple ways to add the oils to my diet. I finally settled for just making my own CO based toothpaste, my recipe is similar to this one: http://www.keeperofthehome.org/2012...hpaste-recipe-for-tooth-remineralization.html. For flavoring, you want to use something safe, with good anti-bacterial properties to help combat the formation of plaque, I use fennel EO because I love the taste.

Besides my toothpaste I make my own mouthwash that contains sea salt, xylitol, peppermint EO, Thieves EO, and a little organo EO--_very_ little oregano. (Sounds nasty I know but I have grown to love it.) I haven't had a flouride treatment in years and my dentist always compliments me on my beautiful teeth. 

And to be honest, I am not very diligent with my flossing and such. If I am in a hurry, instead of brushing, I quite often just swish with my mouthwash while I throw my clothes on, it leaves my mouth and teeth feeling wonderful.


----------



## Feather (Dec 2, 2013)

cm4bleenmb said:


> I have done this with coconut and hemp. I don't think you should worry about toxicity, anything being pulled out came from your system in the first place and once you spit the oil out, it's gone. As far as your teeth are concerned, it's the plaque build up that's the problem and the biggest concern for that is bacteria, so the properties of CO would be helpful there.


Coconut and hemp oils are not essential oils. And they are not toxic.



> Besides my toothpaste I make my own mouthwash that contains sea salt, xylitol, peppermint EO, Thieves EO, and a little organo EO--_very_ little oregano. (Sounds nasty I know but I have grown to love it.) I haven't had a flouride treatment in years and my dentist always compliments me on my beautiful teeth.



Thieves oil has the oils of: clove bud, cinnamon bark, lemon, eucalyptus, rosemary and tea tree oil. This is not an oil mixture that should be taken internally.

I'll tell you what. Since you are so convinced you aren't putting anyone in harms way do this. Take 2 drops of thieves oil in a glass of water, gargle with it and do the same thing as an oil pull through your teeth, keep it in your mouth for at least 2 minutes then spit it out. Do this for one month, once a day. At the end of two months come back here and tell us you haven't been hospitalized or to a doctor for serious neurological harm that you've done to yourself. If on the other hand, you *do* care about yourself, don't do this.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 2, 2013)

Ahem, well.... This is a controversial subject that is easy to become polarized about. I ask that we all try to discuss it in a way that keeps the conversation flowing.

Moving on, I have to say I am skeptical about the purported benefits of oil pulling. It might do something to alter the bacterial population in the mouth, but the idea that it pulls toxins out of the body is far fetched. One blogger assured her readers that the oil turns milky due to the "toxins". I suspect the material being spit out is just a milky oil-water (or more accurately an oil-spit) emulsion -- a perfectly natural and not necessarily toxic thing.

I would rather see the results of objective research, not subjective testimonials or bloggers' posts, but there doesn't appear to be much hard information. A dental hygienist evaluating the oral health of her oil-pulling patients reported their gums appeared healthy, but she saw signs that oil pulling did nothing to control gum disease. Her conclusion was that oil pulling is not harmful, but it is not a substitute for flossing, brushing, and regular dental visits.


----------



## Feather (Dec 2, 2013)

DeeAnna, if it is more important to keep the conversations flowing, than it is a place that is giving out bad information which is a health risk and will become hospital stays which are outrageous in price, then I'm in the wrong place. 
The person advocating for taking essential oils which are toxic internally isn't going to back up their claim, then they shouldn't be making the claim. 

Tea tree oil is toxic when taken internally.
http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/349/use_of_undiluted_tea_tree_oil_as_a_cosmetic.pdf

Clove oil can damage the liver even externally.
http://www.livestrong.com/article/310236-clove-oil-and-liver/

Cinnamon bark oil.
http://www.herbalsafety.utep.edu/herbs-pdfs/cinnamon.pdf

If being 'nice' to keep the conversation flowing is most important, which I can see to some extent. I can't see giving bad information, causing illness or death is in anyway a good thing. People need to know that some essential oils are dangerous when used internally. If they are not used safely, diluted appropriately, and not used internally, people will get sick, some will die and your conversation will get cut off anyways.

I've never thought of a forum as a popularity contest for something so shallow as 'to keep the conversation flowing'. Yours always, ~Feather


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 2, 2013)

It's not a "popularity contest" or "shallow" to use tact and a conversational approach to make your point. 

You'll get a more positive response from others -- interested questions rather than uncomfortable silence, for example -- and you'll have a better chance of people taking your suggestions to heart. Isn't that what you want? 

When I said "keep the conversation flowing", that's what I was trying to suggest so you would get the best response to your concerns and point of view. 

Movin' on....


----------



## Feather (Dec 2, 2013)

DeeAnna said:


> It's not a "popularity contest" or "shallow" to use tact and a conversational approach to make your point.


Well it certainly is in this case.


> Movin' on....


It's going to be interesting to me, that you are going to talk to people, in your movin' on, with people you've tried to hurt by advocating for this issue. They may be hospitalized or dead, so good luck with talking with them from the hospital or the grave.


----------

